

How Rich People Think Differently - jboggan
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/21-ways-rich-people-think-differently.html

======
jboggan
It's interesting to read this list of attributes after reading the Ventakesh
Rao series "Entrepreneurs are the New Labor":
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/09/03/entrepre...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/09/03/entrepreneurs-
are-the-new-labor-part-i/)

In some ways the aqui-hire pathway is mentally supplanting the previous middle
class road to economic comfort. The old script in medicine, law, and academia
have been weakened by over-subscription and the middle class mindset is
looking for a new sure thing.

